# Two Rare PSOne Classics to Become Easily Available Via PSN



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Two Rare PSOne Classics to Become Easily Available Via PSN*
10/08/2010 Written by Heath Hindman



PSOne Classics’ availability in the PlayStation Store is a godsend for gamers looking to play the gems of yesteryear. Many of the titles have long been out of print, making them extraordinarily rare; some even fetching a small fortune thanks to supply and demand (there isn’t any supply).

As Sony continues to bolster the collection PSOne Classics, two more top-notch, previously rare titles have been confirmed for release on the PlayStation Network…

​ 
Today, Vic Ireland used his NeoGAF account to share some noteworthy news for adventure and RPG fans. Ireland, the former president of now-defunct localization company Working Designs, declared that the North American PSN Store will soon see two of his old projects: _Alundra_ and _Arc the Lad_. These two PlayStation titles, both published stateside by Working Designs, will become available for $5.99 each on Tuesday, Oct. 12. SCEE still hasn’t yet made a final decision regarding these titles hitting the European store, so for now, this only goes for the North American network.

The Working Designs release of _Arc the Lad Collection_ contained three games, _Arc the Lad_, _Arc the Lad II_, and _Arc the Lad III_. These will be released separately, bearing the same $5.99 price tag for each. It is said that only the first game will be available on Tuesday.

The 1998 release _Alundra_ is an adventure title sharing many things in common with action RPGs. It drew a lot of praise, though its 1999 sequel was widely seen as a failure.

Vic Ireland now heads up Gaijinworks, another localization studio which again aims to focus on adventure and RPG titles, like Working Designs before it.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a slight beef with Sony, in so mch as they removed backwards compatibilty, then started releasing titles on psn, hmmm :foottap:

With that out the way though, Ive had a look through the library from time to time and been very tempted to get buying. My problem though is that I dont want a huge library of digital titles. Still, its cool to see the library being constantly added to, but the one I am really waiting for is Soul Reaver, what a game that was.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If you have the PS1 discs you could still play it on the PS3 or are you talking about PS2 B/C? :scratchhead: 

My DT's have grown rather rapidly to date I have:

FFVII
FFIX
Bionic Commando Rearmed
Powerup Forever
Namco Museum
Zen Pinball
Mortal Combat II
Syphon Filter 1-3
Tomb Raider 1-3
Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have some PS1 discs. Thats not an issue for me really though, as my PS3 is 40 Gb PHAT


----------

